# New biljax lift



## Pa Tree guy

This is a new model from Biljax I just found. Looks like a nice lift. I talked to a rep he said brand new was a little over $40,000. Only 51 feet of work height. Model 45xa




http://www.biljax.com/Products/Described/Product50.aspx


----------



## lxt

I just had a demo of that unit!! reminds me of a timberjack!! I didnt care for it...........battery unit with engine another hybrid that you need to plug in to charge batts as the engine will only do so much!!

It needs about 5-6ft more of reach & then it would be a decent lift, I liked driven it better than flyin it.........it will move & climb.


LXT.........


----------



## jsk

*biljax*

LXT what do you think of the biljax 55/33 I got a call today about the unit from the dealer. I should have asked about demoing the unit but forgot to. It has a 61ft reach, but I think that it might be a hybrid as well. I think that all of the new units are going that way. 

I called nift today also. the nifty 64 is no longer being made right now. It is supposed to be reintroduced next year. I guess that they are redesignng the outriggers and working some things over. I wonder if they have had problems with them. That is a unit that I was seriously looking at but not now I guess.


----------



## lxt

jsk said:


> LXT what do you think of the biljax 55/33 I got a call today about the unit from the dealer. I should have asked about demoing the unit but forgot to. It has a 61ft reach, but I think that it might be a hybrid as well. I think that all of the new units are going that way.
> 
> I called nift today also. the nifty 64 is no longer being made right now. It is supposed to be reintroduced next year. I guess that they are redesignng the outriggers and working some things over. I wonder if they have had problems with them. That is a unit that I was seriously looking at but not now I guess.




yeah.....most are going hybrid to get the EPA emission approval, I understand that!! I just think when you throw another function into the mix it creates problems.

I wasnt aware of the Nifty 64 issue, that makes me rethink their product entirely, unless it was a height/structure issue.....scary!! Ill have to ask when I demo the sd50.

Biljax has been around along time, I like there stuff!! I just dont like the hybrid thing!! The X-boom 45 is pretty cool.....I told the guy if it had my genies height & the option of battery/gas/diesel I would probably get it, Im thinking they will make some improvements to this unit, the height issue is being discussed due to competition already having taller lift.

The 55/33 im not familiar with, the older XL45`s were a nice unit, I think when the lift is a tow behind it is structurally better, I made comment about Nifty putting a tow behind on a self propelled frame & its strange that the 64 is now outta service.....Biljax didnt do this look at their self propelled models as compared to their towable design......that X-boom 45 is nice!! I just hate the hybrid....I guess ill have to get over it though!! like you said everyone is doing this. 

Honestly the only thing keeping me from the X-boom is height!! the hybrid thing is a concern, but............Ill have to get use to it, its the future!

LXT.........


----------



## fireman

*tm 64*

hey guys the tm 64 is going for redesign like all lifts do after being on the market for awhile.bil jax just redesigned and is called the summit series.I have got the sd 50 and it is the best piece of equipment I ever bought.It is made like a tank its fast and you can get that lift anywhere you want.we just did a job had to go down steep hill full of mud and snow no problem getting down or up.there is a company in arizona lift right that has tm 64 diesel proportional hydralics for sale low hours call them I have had a couple different lifts nifty is the only one i will buy


----------



## sharkfin12us

fireman said:


> hey guys the tm 64 is going for redesign like all lifts do after being on the market for awhile.bil jax just redesigned and is called the summit series.I have got the sd 50 and it is the best piece of equipment I ever bought.It is made like a tank its fast and you can get that lift anywhere you want.we just did a job had to go down steep hill full of mud and snow no problem getting down or up.there is a company in arizona lift right that has tm 64 diesel proportional hydralics for sale low hours call them I have had a couple different lifts nifty is the only one i will buy



I demoed sd 50 nifty lift was ok just height issue for me if you cant get close to the tree.4X4 was ok im not sure if it is slip posi or has a lock.You own it i think you said and like it from what i read.Any problems. Here is some pictures of nifty when i rented it http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=61316


----------



## lxt

RBG, welcome!! It will actually be nice to have a different lift dealer on board, couple questions: on the sd50 can you get an adjustable jib boom like on the 64? what are the options on these babies?


LXT...........Im still waiting for jerry to call me for my demo, I think he`s from the clevland area??


----------



## fireman

*sd 50*

Guys all I can say is that the nifty SD 50 can do everything and anything I put it through.What I love about it I can get it anywhere I want it on any terrain.It has a top speed of 3.5 mph it is 4 wheel drive it does not slip in the snow or mud.The lift sets up in about 10 sec.It is 5.3 ft wide 56 ft working height and 30ft side reach.I have increased my turn around time by least two hrs getting to a tree setting up and removing the lift from the site.I had a tow-able it would get stuck all the time you had to push it or wench it if it was in a back yard.If it rained and working on storm clean up you couldn't move it in the grass or even a slight up hill grade.I'm not a dealer I just got out of a bad deal with nothing but problems with a tow-able and did my homework.demoed a lot of units in my price range asked alot of questions service hybrids computer and battery ran units.I will not own another battery or computer controlled unit.The only way to go for simplicity serviceability and safety is proportional hydraulics.the engine runs the hydraulics and you can feather the speed of the lift.With battery and computer ran units I almost got throw en from the lift 3 times due to computer failure. be safe do you homework ask alot of questions and demo the unit before you buy it to see if it will fit your needs.








this job I had no drop zone we had to place the lift behind a playground equipment this was a 70ft red oak we had no problem with reach or height with the lift.we were a minimum of 15ft away from the tree the lift speaks for its self.


----------



## fireman

*sd 50*

I have had absolutley no problems with lift had it for 3 months.It has started in this -20 degree weather and has ran perfect.this is the first time owning a lift that I didnt have to have it in the shop for something in the first month of owning it.It is very dependable I will post more pics of jobs we do so you can see the lift in action to see if it will meet your needs. lxt you know my situation with my other lift this is the only lift I would buy.Im telling you come up for a week and try it.you wont buy anything else.


----------



## John464

fireman. do you have any large pruning jobs coming up? Like a 50-60ft tree with a canopy spread of 60ft. Id be interested to see pics of you doing this and see how long it takes you and in how many repositions of the machine.

Has that cable on the top of your upper boom got snagged yet?

Looks like a nice machine especially for the price. Glad you finally got a lift that is making you money instead of costing you money. Best of luck with it!


----------



## fireman

*sd 50*

john I have had no problems with snagging on the lines.the bucket sits higher than the lines.Its unbelievable how i can snake that machine in the canopy.We did a willow that was 70 ft tall and had a canopy about the same size.we had to repostion the machine once which took about 5 min.I will get more pics up .The legs set in about 5-10 sec and with the two speeds for climbing hills or traveling down the road or storm cleanup its fast like I said its saved us on time.When I start a second crew we will be getting the sd 64.hopefully end of this year.


----------



## lxt

Fireman, I did talk to the sales Rep for Nifty just minutes before this post, weather is a hold up, I told him I totally understand as he`s coming from about 3hrs away just to let me demo the unit.

Everything Fireman says about the computer/batt units is true thats why I shy away from them, My Genie is a computer driven machine & if it wasnt for me really asking questions & getting involved with certain fixes I would be out a lot of cash.......Today I just ordered a throttle solenoid spring & outrigger level sensor(1), If you buying a couple year old unit be prepared to work/maintain it.

Fireman......I gotta get up your way this summer, me & my wife are wanting a vacation so maybe on the way back through we`ll stop by!!

I do like the wheeled units nifty/biljax.....they have a good ground clearance & move fast!! Fireman I ve been reading the spec`s on the nifty does the 100 deg rotation hamper you at all?


LXT..................


----------



## lxt

Pa Tree guy said:


> This is a new model from Biljax I just found. Looks like a nice lift. I talked to a rep he said brand new was a little over $40,000. Only 51 feet of work height. Model 45xa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.biljax.com/Products/Described/Product50.aspx



Actually, when you get the 4x4 option with some accessories included the lift costs $53,000.00 atleast thats what a guy named Todd told me, he`s the rep for biljax in my area. The base price is $40 grand.

LXT.................


----------



## sharkfin12us

fireman said:


> I have had absolutley no problems with lift had it for 3 months.It has started in this -20 degree weather and has ran perfect.this is the first time owning a lift that I didnt have to have it in the shop for something in the first month of owning it.It is very dependable I will post more pics of jobs we do so you can see the lift in action to see if it will meet your needs. lxt you know my situation with my other lift this is the only lift I would buy.Im telling you come up for a week and try it.you wont buy anything else.



What is cost of that machine i have demoed exact same machine


----------



## fireman

*sd 50*

I paid $57,500 for it.worth every penny.lxt it is not a hamper.I can snake that basket through the canopy like nothin.I like the smaller basket can get into tighter spots in the canopy.lxt stop up will go fishin and relax.


----------



## sharkfin12us

fireman said:


> I paid $57,500 for it.worth every penny.lxt it is not a hamper.I can snake that basket through the canopy like nothin.I like the smaller basket can get into tighter spots in the canopy.lxt stop up will go fishin and relax.


I found it a nice machine but just wished i have 20 more feet.I did ash tree probably was 70 foot and shed next to it.I was about 8 feet away it was tough but i managed to do it.I think the price is reasonable.I like sall basket.One problem i did have was i kept hitting that kill button for engine when i moved to one side of the basket.Glad you are here to report on it after 3 months thanks


----------



## lxt

That is one pita that kill button!! I hit mine every now & then too!! as far as height shark that will always be a treemans problem!!

The nifty is at 56ft & sum change, to add 20 more ft......whew!!! you gotta add $70-$100,000.00 depending on what machine you buy, this is where it gets ridiculous!!

You gotta wonder how it is that altec & other boom Mgf`s can make a fiberglass insulated boom for use around electric lines, increase the height while nothing else really changes!! outriggers might be a little larger but the truck frame aint no different........point is: the price for these lifts is no where near as expensive as the self propelled units....go figure!!


LXT...............


----------



## jsk

*nifty lift*

At least you guys are able to get ahold of a rep.I have called the 1800 U.S. ph # 4 times now and talked to the national rep about getting intouch witha michigan Rep and still no call. 

I would love to buy one if i can afford one but the customer service thus far isnt to impressive. Im hoping that there is a place even in Michigan. Seems like Bil-Jax has the run of the show since ther made in ohio.


----------



## lxt

jsk, are you talking about biljax or nifty? 

The biljax x-boom is nice the only thing that turned me was; 51ft height after having a machine with 56ft...51ft seems short, Battery operated unit...if they would of powered that baby with a kubota, hatz diesel, etc... I would of probably bought it, also the engine is a kawasaki!!! try getting parts for that least they could of did was put a honda on it!!

seemed to me biljax went kinda cheap on the internal workings while the exterior of the machine & boom seemed rugged also they had the articulating jib boom which is a plus, I just didnt like the internals!!!

The nifty I think I will like the internal workings better but there are some things I dont like!! atleast the specs state this: no articulating jib boom...I thought at first this was useless but have come to realize this is a really nice option & would greatly miss it!! secondly Nifty`s rotation is only 100 degrees which would call for resetting up alot, especially when working more than 1 tree!! of the two I think Nifty is better but wont know untill I demo!!

LXT............


----------



## motor

lxt said:


> secondly Nifty`s rotation is only 100 degrees which would call for resetting up alot, especially when working more than 1 tree!! of the two I think Nifty is better but wont know untill I demo!!
> 
> LXT............



LXT, are you talking platform or lift rotation? All Nifty's have 355 or better for boom rotation, but the platform is only 100 degrees. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## jsk

*lift*

Well I just talked to the national nifty lift sales rep. Im talked to him about the nifty TM 50. It seems like the machine that I would be able to afford. 

LXT it has the dual energy that you like also that is run by a 6.5 hp Honda motor. He told me that the 6.5 motor is enough to work the machine fine. It is definatly going to be one of my top choices if I buy new. I might buy a used machine if I can find one just to get started with.
jason


----------



## lxt

motor said:


> LXT, are you talking platform or lift rotation? All Nifty's have 355 or better for boom rotation, but the platform is only 100 degrees. Just thought I'd throw that out there.




That makes a big difference, by the way the specs read it said 100 degrees non continuous I just thought it referred to the turn table. Now that makes me want to demo sooner.............thanks motor!!

LXT........


----------



## fireman

*sd 50*

lxt once you use the machine and get use to it the articulating jib boom wont be missed I thought it would be a problem but it isn't,the rotation at 100 degrees isn't a problem either because the basket is smaller and get into tighter spots.all i can say is try it and the machine will speak for its self.Ive tested biljax had a genie never happen again even if they give me one for free,and terex and the only one that proved itself was the nifty.the tm 64 I know you can get a diesel with proportional hydraulics I'm not sure about the tm50 if you can its well worth it.I'm just trying to give you guys facts and what I've gone threw the last few years so you don't have what happened to me to you.It cost me alot of money and almost my business with genie and the bi energy computers batteries and the small honda motor.its not designed for what we do.the constant use of up and down side to side for 6hrs straight wears out the machine quicker than other professions using it.be careful demo the unit ask lots of questions and get everything in writing.


----------



## jsk

*nifty tm 50*

Hi fierman I was just wondering what your thoughts were on the tm 50. the rep told he that it was still perportional but the dual energy uses only a 6.5hp Honda to run the boom and battery to backup. It has a 55 wh, Only real problem is that if i decide to go with the tm 50 they wont be in until beginning or end of May.

I you or anyone else knows where there is a tm 64 that is what I really would like. Use would be preffered but I will try to come up with the money for new If I can.

thanks
jason


----------



## fireman

*tm 50*

first what type of work are you going to do with the lift.If you are going to do back yard work or trees were bucket trucks cant get to I recommend a sd 50 or sd 64.the tm 50 is an excellent lift the tm 64 you can get with a diesel.call pete taft at 847-833-7687 he will help you find a lift.they have used sd50 tm 64 tm50.If you don't get in touch with him pm me and i will find you a lift.


----------



## fireman

*sd50*

hey guys the machinery trader has nifty lifts for sale sd 50 tm's for sale cheap.


----------



## jsk

*nifty*

Thanks for keeping a eyeout fireman. I called on both units today they are both sold. Guess Im striking out on the nifty lifts, but I will keep trying.
jason


----------



## wjjmlg

*nifty sd 50*

first time post, read alot but don't post much. just wanted to let you guys know that i just bought a nifty sd 50 diesel kubota on machinery trader with only 137 hours on it. picked it up for under 33k. its has the 4x4 option on it. it is the best machine for the money(for me that is), considering the unbelievable prices on some of the other machines out there. the idle on the unit was a little low, but half a turn on the idle screw and it is very fast in the air. you can drive it at .5 mph or 1 mph on low speed. turn it on high speed and the engine runs at full speed which means you can drive at about 4 mph on low and 5 mph on high. it moves faster than you can walk. you can, and will get into trouble driving it if you are not careful. my unit only has one handle to go forward/reverse and left/right at the same time. very nice!!! very nice controls when moving. not as fast as one handle like altec, but only need to move three valves to move around in the air. after a couple of trips in the air, you dont have to look at controls at all. do not have battery backup on this unit. start and stop from basket, and preheat glow plugs from basket too. well i guess i said enough, just my 2 cents worth.:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## jsk

*nifty lift.*

Was it the sd 50 that was in pennsylvania. I think that that it the lift that firman had posted in his post. Your a luck man, I was really hoping to get that.
jason


----------



## lxt

jsk said:


> Was it the sd 50 that was in pennsylvania. I think that that it the lift that firman had posted in his post. Your a luck man, I was really hoping to get that.
> jason




He might be lucky? if thats the altoona lift owned by a construction company.... I dont know!! I talked to that guy.

JSK, I pm`ed you about this, I saw those lifts when first posted, actually the track drive I was called about immediately cause my lift is for sale with NLEQ & they new I was looking for such a lift.

What scares me about this is: they were very cheap!! kinda like someone just wanted to get rid of em!! both units were 2006 with under 200hrs, Im thinking & after talking with the guy mentioned above, these machines were problematic, the warranties were up & the owners new how much things would cost if they held onto the machines.......SOooo they let em go CHEAP!!

I would really be interested in seeing the the PM sheets on these 2 machines, also the warranty work that was provided!! Im bettin there was significant problems & with the warranty over...........let someone else have the problems!

I hope this is not the case for you wjjmlg, but my advice get those repair/warranty logs........atleast this way if the same problem arises again you have documentation & the part might be warranted!!! Good LucK

honestly I passed on both machines!!

LXT............


----------



## wjjmlg

*nifty sd 50*

hello again, the machine i got was out of virginia. i never thought about the warranty on the machine. i new the warranty was out, so it really didn't effect me on buying it or not. ALL MACHINES BREAK!!!!!!!(it does not matter how much you pay for it, or how much better they think their unit is) but since it does not run off all kind of computers like most of the others, i figured it would be cheaper to fix in the long run. all they have is limit switches on everything, which can be hot wired to get you out of a bind of you are stuck in a back yard. the machine with my specs is about 70k and i got mine for less than 33k. the biggest part is the kubota, and i'm sure i could get a new one for less than 37k. so i don't feel like i got screwed or anything like that. very happy with my purchase. plenty tall enough for me because i have a altec crane with a 127 foot powered main boom with a personnal basket for the high stuff. now i have everything i need to work those hurricanes down here that we get every year. just needed something small to get into those tight spots(sometime a tight spot is good!!!!! if you know what i mean).    

altec 38-127 crane with two man personnal basket
elliot 18-70(command post)cp crane with two man personnal basket
nifty lift sd 50
4 dump trailers
yanmar loader v4-5
sthil 660, 460, (3)260 (3)192t
bunch of other stuff too thats fun to play with!!


----------



## fireman

*sd 50*

wjjmlg you will love the machine when you get it on the job sites no one else can.its very safe and stable in high winds,I cant say enough about my machine other than it does everything I ask it to and more.keep us posted on how its running .


----------



## lxt

wjjmlg said:


> ALL MACHINES BREAK!!!!!!!(it does not matter how much you pay for it), the machine with my specs is about 70k and i got mine for less than 33k.




Think about that!!!

I truely hope all is good & you make tons of $$$$ It just seems strange that a machine a little over a year old would sell for 1/2 of what it cost brand new!!! maybe the warranty`s worth $30-$40k LOL

You cant even buy a used towable 1 yr old for much less!!! Good Luck!

LXT..........


----------



## wjjmlg

*nifty sd 50*

here are a few pictures of my unit. i hope it downloads ok, not very good with computer, try to get more pictures later, thanks for all the info.


----------



## deevo

wjjmlg said:


> here are a few pictures of my unit. i hope it downloads ok, not very good with computer, try to get more pictures later, thanks for all the info.



Nice set up....do you or anybody know if they sell them in Canada (I'm in Ontario) any help would be appreciated!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## lxt

Guys I think if your patient you will be able to pick up these self propelled models alot cheaper in about a 1yr, I know many dont want to wait at all!

I was going to sell my lift to a guy from Florida....he made an offer & after some thought I passed, I can make $17-$18k easily with this machine, they wanted it so bad that they were gonna give me a break on the new biljax unit.

They`re selling them for $40,500 but would sell to me for $39,500 the price of this unit is all over the place, I was quoted $57k from the factory, $48k from sales & now $39,500..........ive been seeing nifty`s allot cheaper too $30-$38k range.

Im thinking the used market on these babies is crap & I give it a year & you`ll be able to if you want to pick up a machine(s) for 28k give or take, this kinda scares me........what will they be worth in 4-5yrs if there loosing 1/2 the sticker price in a year or less..............or whats wrong with em??


LXT..............


----------



## jsk

*lift*

I hear what you are saying. I was wondering the same thing. It is almost like a new car. drive it away and lose 5 grand . I was also wondering maybe someone will answer this. does the sd 50 have individual hydrolic motors on each wheel or a axle. I havent seen one up close.
jason


----------



## lxt

If Im not mistaken the drive systems are a hydraulic motor with a "swing brake" & hydraulic actuated tie rods, I tried to view the drive system on the biljax but that baby is gaurded, even their website manual has blank pages when you look up that section.

How about it Fireman is the nifty propelled with hydraulic motors & such?

neat idea but an expensive one too!! wait till you see what those brakes cost im refering to the one attached to the hydraulic motor not the spring & pad system!!

The swing brake for my genie is a $2000.00 part, the swing motor is around $375.00 & once your in there might as well change the slew ring & all the other goodies its around a $4000.00 fix!! thank god all that was done before I purchased it.........however a new swing motor was put on last year, mechanic thought it was bad.....factory rep & program showed it was proportional valve..........so I got a 2 for 1.


LXT...........


----------



## fireman

*sd 50*

there is a single motor that runs all the hydraulics to each wheel.there are two controls one set runs the wheels and the jack the other control then runs hydraulics to the bucket.you can not use them at the same time for safety.im at the fire house right now when i get home I WILL LOOK INTO MORE FOR YOU.WE just got done doing a job on the lake side with a real steep grade with snow and ice had to get the lift in on a patio had only 5.6 ft to get lift down between house and land scapeing and then sharp turn on on steep grade to patio no problem.it climbed the hill with no problem and making turn on steep grade very stable couldnt believe it.I dont think a spider lift could of made that turn on that type of grade to top heavy but im not sure.this lift has realy saved us.it is so versitele and safe.you dont have to push or worry about getting stuck cut are set up time by hrs.i will get some pics up of grade and patio so you guys can see how well this lift can get into spots..


----------

